# [RISOLTO] eclean-pkg e PKGDIR

## geps2

Salve,

ogni tanto lancio il comando eclean-pkg per recuperare un po' di spazio.

Oggi ho questo output:

```
 ~ # eclean-pkg 

 * Building file list for packages cleaning...

 * /usr/portage/packages does not appear to be a directory.

 * Please set PKGDIR to a sane value.

 * (Check your /etc/make.conf and environment).
```

questo è emerge --info|grep PKGDIR:

```
PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"
```

in effetti la directory non c'è!

Però su un altra installazione ho la stessa identica situazione, ma eclean-pkg non fallisce: come mai?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Fri Jul 03, 2009 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma se portage punta a una PKGDIR che non esiste direi che su quel sistema non sono mai stati creati pacchetti binari (o è stata cancellata la cartella o è stato cambiato il puntamento) ....

----------

## geps2

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma se portage punta a una PKGDIR che non esiste direi che su quel sistema non sono mai stati creati pacchetti binari (o è stata cancellata la cartella o è stato cambiato il puntamento) ....

 

mmm... prima funzionava...

In effetti ho fatto caso che la differenza tra i due sistemi è nella versione di gentoolkit: dove adesso non funziona ho eseguito l'aggiornamento ieri:

FUNZIONA:

```
 ~ # eix gentoolkit

[I] app-portage/gentoolkit

     Available versions:  ~*0.2.4_pre8 0.2.4.2-r1 ~0.2.4.5!t ~0.3.0_rc5 ~0.3.0_rc6 ~0.3.0_rc7 **9999 {userland_GNU}

     Installed versions:  0.2.4.2-r1(15:11:49 10/01/2009)(userland_GNU)
```

NON FUNZIONA:

```
 ~ # eix gentoolkit

[I] app-portage/gentoolkit

     Available versions:  ~*0.2.4_pre8 0.2.4.2-r1 0.2.4.5!t ~0.3.0_rc5 ~0.3.0_rc6 ~0.3.0_rc7 **9999 {userland_GNU}

     Installed versions:  0.2.4.5!t(22:16:05 02/07/2009)

```

Comunque creando la directory package il comando va a buon fine... mi sembra solo strano che la versione precedente non facesse questo controllo...

----------

## Kernel78

aspetta un attimo che non ti seguo ...

tu hai mai creato pacchetti binari: si o no ? (se "no" non ha mai avuto senso lanciare eclean-pkg)

se prima li avevi cos'è successo alla cartella che li conteneva ? PKGDIR è stata cancellata o è stato cambiato il suo path ?

----------

## geps2

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> aspetta un attimo che non ti seguo ...
> 
> tu hai mai creato pacchetti binari: si o no ? (se "no" non ha mai avuto senso lanciare eclean-pkg)
> 
> se prima li avevi cos'è successo alla cartella che li conteneva ? PKGDIR è stata cancellata o è stato cambiato il suo path ?

 

Non mi sembra di aver mai creato pacchetti binari, ma prima il comando non dava errori... diciamo che non avevo capito bene a cosa serviva il comando, ma lo lanciavo sempre insieme a eclean-dist (che invece, giustamente, funziona sempre) per liberare un po' di spazio.

Ora ho capito, grazie a tutti...

----------

## Kernel78

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra di aver mai creato pacchetti binari, ma prima il comando non dava errori...

 

allora evidentemente hanno aggiunto un controllo  :Wink: 

in ogni caso, se posso permettermi un suggerimento:prima di lanciare un qualsiasi comando che non conosci guarda il man per capire cosa fa, in questo modo si impara molto di più e magari si scoprono opzioni nuovi che si adattano meglio alle nostre esigenze  :Wink: 

----------

## geps2

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   Non mi sembra di aver mai creato pacchetti binari, ma prima il comando non dava errori... 
> 
> allora evidentemente hanno aggiunto un controllo 
> 
> in ogni caso, se posso permettermi un suggerimento:prima di lanciare un qualsiasi comando che non conosci guarda il man per capire cosa fa, in questo modo si impara molto di più e magari si scoprono opzioni nuovi che si adattano meglio alle nostre esigenze 

 

Hai perfettamente ragione  :Smile: 

Ciao!

----------

